

Universal takes on Spotify freemium model - antr
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/5645cf6c-ce73-11e4-900c-00144feab7de.html

======
eridal
bummer .. paywall

pastebin anybody?

~~~
antr
search the article title on google, read it without paywall

